# The new Mojo 3 "Roxy Tune"



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

I just noticed over on the brand new Mojo 3 | Bikes page something that some of you might find interesting - it's the new Fox DPS shock tuned specially for riders < 135 lbs. Sweet as! Ibis throughout the years has proven to me that you don't need to pink it and shrink it to provide a desegregated yet inclusive experience for the discriminating female shredder. Cyclicious posted an article a while back on the Ibis designer Roxy Lo here: http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/profiled-roxy-lo-ibis-980003.html#post12053927)


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a 2016 Specialize Rhyme which is the Stumpjumper with a lighter tune on the Fox DPS shock. Not sure how the tune compares with the ibis but it is pretty amazing. I am about 115 lbs with gear ready to ride. Best rear suspension I have had on a bike. 
Have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

